# Poudre Canyon Flooding! - RIVER CLOSED 7/22/21



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

FYI - see below regarding flood in Poudre canyon...









Poudre flood updates: Heavy rain over Cameron Peak burn area stops, flash flood watch in effect


Live updates from Poudre Canyon flooding from July 21, 2021. Tuesday's flash flood has been called the Black Hollow Flood by emergency officials.



www.coloradoan.com


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Raft that shit!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> Raft that shit!


Not with all that trash in the water LOL


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Think it is a little early for jokes with lives lost and people without their homes, from the rock report:

*Poudre River CLOSED to ALL Water Activity*

Be respectful, stay out of the way of emergency crews, and understand there are multiple unknown hazards, in addition to the known hazards floating down the River. These hazards include, but are not limited to, structures and portions of structures (at least 5 whole houses washed into the river), septic tanks and fields, propane tanks (unknown fuel levels) and all of the contents of the homes, sheds and garages and vehicles. Don’t be “that guy” and find another place to play throughout the remainder of the weekend. Additionally, the Forest Service has closed all campgrounds in the affected area.

Official Statement From Larimer County Sheriff yesterday:

Effective immediately, the Poudre River is being closed for all use by order of the Sheriff. This restriction is in place from the Fish Hatchery to the mouth of the canyon.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

I've got a buddy that works in the canyon... the narrows may be done due to wood/debris for the season. Next season will prove to be a challenge as well as all the wood continues to move around at higher water. 

I was in the canyon this past weekend, and there were still black sediment eddys. It hadn't ran black in a good while at that point... I'm concerned for the fishing as well, as the it was jet black from a couple of videos he sent me from this weeks rain event...

I was told this morning they didn't get any rain last night which was anticipated, but the forecast doesn't look good for the weekend.

I miss the trees from a decade ago, I miss airplane boof in lower narrows, and feel for the people upstream...


----------

